# Colour question



## gemzaaa (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi all, I'd just be interested to know what colour I can actually call my boy Smudge. He's grey, black & white. Although he almost looks cream around his mouth and his chest. I'm absolutely clueless about this stuff, so I'm just interested in finding out!  
Any help is appreciated!! 































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Hmmmm, I'd call him a grey tabby.


----------



## gemzaaa (Aug 29, 2013)

pkbshrew said:


> Hmmmm, I'd call him a grey tabby.


That's roughly what I thought, thanks


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Does he have any tan color anywhere? He looks a lot like my Decimal who I consider a brown mackerel tabby and white. I would have thought gray tabby, but when I read online I determined she would be categorized as brown.


----------



## gemzaaa (Aug 29, 2013)

Lotu said:


> Does he have any tan color anywhere? He looks a lot like my Decimal who I consider a brown mackerel tabby and white. I would have thought gray tabby, but when I read online I determined she would be categorized as brown.


Yeah he has TINY little tan/cream bits around his face and his chest, but he's mainly black, white & grey!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

_Blue Mackeral Tabby_....referred to as "blue" by cat fanciers, or commonly grey tabby, blue tabbies, often have a creamy or buff color around face. The barring or striping can be dark grey as well.


----------

